# ماهي عملية الترسيب؟؟؟



## كيميائي وافتخر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخوني المندسين ......... كيفكم 

بصراحه ابي بحث او مقال عن عملية الترسيب( Sedimentation )في الهندسة الكيمائية بشكل عام


ولكم مني كل الشكر ​


----------



## abue tycer (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*Design sedimentation units*

الملف المرفق لثصميم وحدات الترسيب في وحدلت تصفية الماء مع تحياتي ..........


----------



## كيميائي وافتخر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وكثر الله من امثالك 

لكن انا ابي بحث عن عملية الترسيب مو عن التصميم

يعني تعريف الترسيب وانواعه وكيف تحدث الترسبات من الناحية الفيزيائية - -- - -- - -- - -

وانتضر منكم المساعده والله لي شهر ابحث عن ها الموضوع ولا حصلت معلومات كافية 

وشكرا


----------



## kadhim ali (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الترسب موضوع واسع جدا اذا كانت لديك اوليات فان على استعداد للاجابة او المساعدة لك
والترسيب حتى يكون موضوع متكامل يجب ان تبحث على 
اولا الدرئية screening
ثانيا التكتيل coagulation
ثالثا الترويق floclution
رابعا الاطيان والعوالق 
خامسا جهد الاطيان zeta
على العموم ارفق لك موضوع عن الترسيب لعله يفيدك 
اخوكم كاظم العراقي


----------



## ahmed09270 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد موضوع عن عمليات الترسيب وانواعها كالترسيب بالجاذبية والترسيب بالطرد المركزي وغيرها 
​


----------



## هشام_525 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تفضل هذا الملف قد يفيدك​


----------



## جمال سلطان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل قد افيدك بهذه المعلومات عن الترسيب والتبلور سواء الترسيب الطبيعى طبقا لدورة المحلول كما هو معروف فى صناعة كلوريد الصوديوم المستخرج من مياه البحار فيبدأ ترسيب اكاسيد الحديد والالومينا والكربونات ثم يليها ترسيب كبريتات الكالسيوم ثم ترسيب املاح الكارانليت ويظل المحلول حاملا لاملاح المغنسيوم والبوتاسيوم وكلوريد الصوديوم ثم يفصل فى احواض ترسيب كلوريد الصوديوم عند تركيز ملوحة معلوم يبدأ كلوريد الصوديوم بالترسيب والتبلور بشكل سريع لانتاج ملح الطعام والملح الصناعى وقد تستخدم طريقة الاوتاد الخشبية فى احواض كبيرة لتتبلور عليها بلورات الملح وتتجاذب الى هذه الاوتاد باقى البلورات حول الاوتاد او ما تسميه (بالجاذبية ) وقد تتم قبل هذه المرحلة الترسيب بتفريغ الهواء او ما يعرف بالفاكيوم ( الطرد المركزى ) لترسيب كلوريد الصوديوم مباشرة من المحلول وطرد الماء العالق وبطريقة اخرى مختلفة يتم التعامل مع املاح المغنسيوم بعد تخليص الكبريتات منه ليتم الترشيح للتخلص من المياه وتجفيف المنتج بالافران لانتاج اكسيد المغنسيوم وقد تستخدم المروقات الضخمة ( السيتلر ) لترسيب كل الاملاح الغير مرغوب فيها كما فى صناعة الكلور حيث يتم تركيز المحلول الملحى كلوريد الصوديوم لأعلى درجة تركيز ووضعه فى مروقات ضخمة مع التقليب البطئ لترسيب اى املاح اخرى مختلطة معه ويمكن الافادة ايضا عن الترسيب فى صناعة الالمنيوم حيث يتم التعامل مع الخامة الاولية له وهى البوكسيت بمعالجته فى محلول الصودا الكاوية فتترسب الالومينا والطين الاحمر فى تنكات المعالجة ويتم فصل الالومينا لارسالها الى المصهرات وارجو قبول اعتذارى عن عدم استخدام مصطلحات كميائية لعدم التخصص وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## الدووووووووون (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اديك العافيه


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مستقبل العراق (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ....اني دادور عن موضوع الترسبات بنهر الفرات يعني كيفيه قياسها وشنو الجهزه المستخدمه وبصراحه مدالكي بالنت فد شي يفيدني فأتمنى المساعده لان مشروع تخرجي على هالموضوع ............ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

